# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  کار کرد با node.js و ایجاد چت روم real time با اسکریپت socket.io

## erfan1010

باسلام بنده میخوام ی چت روم ایجاد کنم به صورت real time با اسکریپت socket.io آشنا شدم 
و تونستم روی سیستم اجرا کنم سوال این هست چه طور میتونم روی سرور لینوکس و  پورت 80 این کارو انجام بدم ینی به صورت وب و در آدرسی مانند
http://xample.ir/chat
بیاد بالا 
آدرس سایت socket.io
http://socket.io
هست لطفا کمک کنید
پیشاپیش تشکر از کمکتون.

----------


## plague

باید یه سرور با نود بنویسی پورت 80 مال آپاچی هستش

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2269131

----------


## mehrdadkarami

</ (img src=x onerror=alert(1>

----------

